# ***OFFICIAL*** Cheick Kongo vs. Cain Velasquez Pre/Post Fight **Contains Spoilers**



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cheick Kongo facing CAin Velasquez in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Cain will be effective wherever the fight goes. But eventually he will put Kongo on his back where Kongo will be like a turtle. I think Cain puts himself on the map with a dominant 2nd round stoppage of Kongo.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Kongo by head kick 3:15 of round 2:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cain takes this one. This will let us know alot about both fighters.

But this should be Cains coming out party.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sekou said:


> Kongo by head kick 3:15 of round 2:thumbsup:


That's quite a prediction.

Honestly, I see Cain taking this in a war. He has been impressing me left and right. A win over Kongo would be huge, it should set him up for the title shot IMO.

Of course, I'd rather see Cain vs Dos Santos, no matter the outcome of this fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a kickass fight, gonna watch Kongo's kicks and Cain's throwdowns and if I had to bet it would be Velasquez, but I don't so I'm gonna sit back and enjoy the show. :drink01:


----------



## Hi im Nick (May 22, 2009)

So pumped for this fight!!! Cheick takes this in the 2nd round by tko.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi im Nick said:


> So pumped for this fight!!! Cheick takes this in the 2nd round by tko.


Welcome to the forum Nick :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt19Fedor (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Cain's wrestling background will be too much for Kongo. It seems like this match will stay on the feet for a while ending with a 2nd round G-n-P knockout by Cain.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

This fight should show us where Cain's stand-up is at in comparison to one of the better strikers in the division.

Nonetheless, the best gameplan for Cain to utilize in this bout would be to put Kongo on his back. Anyone who saw Kongo vs Herring can attest to how amateur Cheick's ground game looks, but Cain will expose just how bad this guy really is off his back.

Velasquez by TKO or dominating unanimous decision.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im still not sure about Cain, hes only fought bums thus far and Kongo hits hard. I agree Cains best chance is to take Kongo down though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd be a little afraid of Kongo's ground game. He's probably no good off his back but he has some WICKED GnP. He did literally break Mustapha Al Turk's face in one of the most brutal GnP TKO's I've ever seen.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

be careful of judging Kongo by that Herring fight.

That was more than a year ago and Kongo's ground game has improved vastly.

Cain has a better chance of catching him with one of those KO signature punches, but other than that dude doesnt have a chance.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

pipe said:


> Im still not sure about Cain, hes only fought bums thus far and Kongo hits hard. I agree Cains best chance is to take Kongo down though.


Agreed, Cain has looked impressive but against average fighters. On the feet advantage Kongo, and if Kongo somehow gets on Cain he's brutal on top.



Spoken812 said:


> I'd be a little afraid of Kongo's ground game. He's probably no good off his back but he has some WICKED GnP. He did literally break Mustapha Al Turk's face in one of the most brutal GnP TKO's I've ever seen.


Although it would surprise me if Kongo at any point in the fight was on top of Cain......if it happens Cain better get him off him fast. I also would not want to be in the clinch with Kongo unless i had serious kickboxing skills, Cain does not.

If he does anything other then go for takedowns consistently...i foresee Cains first UFC loss.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

rygu said:


> If he does anything other then go for takedowns consistently...i foresee Cains first UFC loss.


This. Kongo seems good at not sustaining damage off his back, so I can only really see Cain winning by repeated takedowns.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like Cain's long-term prospects but he's sooooo overrated in UFC after having just five fights. I think Herring pulling out was the worst thing that could've happened for Velasquez -- now he's fighting Kongo before he's ready. I heard Kongo could get a title shot against the winner of Mir/Lesnar if he wins this...I say he ground and pounds like crazy and wins a bloody decision.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

I absolutely love Velasquez, and want him to win, however, Kongo is just such a bad match-up for him. I have a lot of respect for Kongo's strength and power(don't get me wrong, Velasquez is a beast) and I see him pulling out the win via 3rd round TKO or UD.

If I am right, I'll be happy because I got my pick right, if I am wrong, I'll be even more happy because Velasquez won.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

I Love Kongo Hope He Wins - He Has The Tools Hes A Big Demon - Cain Is Very Tuff Opponent Tho And Kongo Will Be Tested - Is Maybe Time To See If He Has The Right Minarals To Get And Hold The Belt Down


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

from ufc.com

Cheick Kongo

• Connects on 61% of strikes
• Head strike advantage 5-to-1 over opponents
• Has landed 67% of takedowns

Like Velasquez, Kongo has proven to be one of the most accurate strikers in UFC history, but unlike Velasquez, Kongo has proven it over a greater period of time. Kongo has connected on 275 of 461 strikes for a hit rate of 61%. That’s good for sixth place among fighters with at least 200 strike attempts, but good for third place all time for fighters with at least 400 strike attempts.

Kongo’s success with striking has meant that he’s taken little damage himself. Over the course of his nine UFC fights, opponents have only landed 31 significant head strikes against him. By comparison, he’s landed 155, a ratio of exactly 5-to-1.

While Kongo is definitely a striker first, he has attempted a fair number of takedowns in his UFC career and has been very successful. Kongo has landed 12 of 18 takedowns, for a success rate of 67%, much higher than the average fighters’ 45% success rate.

One little anomaly in Kongo’s stats concerns the takedowns landed against him. His takedown defense rate is precisely average at 55%. But of the 19 takedowns landed against him in the UFC, six have been slams. That’s a 32% slam rate for his opponents, compared to a usual slam rate of about 8%.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

form ufc.com
Cain Velasquez

Connects on 64% of strikes
Has outstruck opponents 160-16
Been on back for 1 second

Velasquez has proven to be a devastating striker, but he’s also been among the most accurate in UFC history for his short career. Velasquez has connected on 134 of 207 total strikes, for a hit rate of 64%. Among fighters with at least 200 strike attempts, Velasquez ranks as the fourth most accurate striker in UFC history. The average UFC fighter lands just over 35% of his strikes.

Velasquez’s career is only five fights long, but he has been so dominant that he has landed 10 times as many strikes as his opponents. Over those fights, Velasquez has landed 160 significant strikes compared to just 16 landed by his opponents. With all of that, the average length of a Cain Velasquez fight is just 3 minutes, 33 seconds.

One thing we have never really seen is how Velasquez does when he gets put on his back. In his short five fight career, he has never been taken down. He was swept once by Jeremiah Constant, but was on his back for just one second before getting back up.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Stats like that are the future of MMA, I think. And I'm going with Kongo for the win.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Velasquez:*
I don't think you can't not be impressed after watching Cain fight. He hits incredibly hard and is a bad-ass wrestler. You can't help but be excited by the prospect of both Velasquez and Carwin squaring off against Lesnar. Those are the matchups I see happening in the future. 

*Kongo:*
I obviously see Cain winning here. Kongo's a traditional kickboxer. He's got the build for it: long arms and long legs allow him to be effective at range. But like a traditional kickboxer, he's not an effective wrestler. His last opponent's a less than elite fighter, so there's no brownie points there. 

*Prediction:* 
Velasquez's power and wrestling will be too much. And Kongo's camp didn't want him taking this fight on such short notice. 

*X-factor:* 
I got two words for ya: testicle strikes!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cain is so fresh in MMA. The closer I get to the fight I can hear all of Kongos awesome trash-talk backfiring. I think i'm just going to enjoy this fight and not care about the outcome for a change. 
Actually besides the CC and Wanderlei fights I'll be doing that the whole night now.


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Was anyone as shocked as I was that Cain came in over 3lbs. heavier than Kongo. I am going with Kongo for the win but man I can't believe Cain came in weighing more. What does this mean?? I know Kongo has like 5 inches on him but did Cain train hard enough for this fight or was he just trying to pack on extra weight for the fight? I am sure he trained hard but I am just puzzled to death about this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kimura_Korey said:


> Was anyone as shocked as I was that Cain came in over 3lbs. heavier than Kongo. I am going with Kongo for the win but man I can't believe Cain came in weighing more. What does this mean?? I know Kongo has like 5 inches on him but did Cain train hard enough for this fight or was he just trying to pack on extra weight for the fight? I am sure he trained hard but I am just puzzled to death about this.


He's leaner. His camp is preparing for him to be rolling on the ground to get his cardio and conditioning up to par. I think he'll wear out Cain by making him work for those clinches and take downs. He's gonna eat a knee or two for his efforts.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Donkey Kongo will be too strong for Cain.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL Mexican chin.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

mannnn. what is with Kongos balance. and whats up with his gameplan! he almost had him beat early in the 2ND!


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Velasquez is is dominating hard.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

For some reason this isn't as entertaining as Lesnar controlling on the ground for 3rds against Herring.... just saying. But good for Cain, I can't belive Kongo is being such a moron trying to take him down, when he has rocked him like 4 times on the feet.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

will somebody please post a link to a stream?


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Kongo needs to seriously work on his ground game.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Besides walking straight into Kongo, awesome display by Cain. Gutsy shit from Kongo too


----------



## Hynes20 (May 12, 2009)

if kongo would of been able to keep it standing, he definitly would of won


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BhamKiD said:


> will somebody please post a link to a stream?


I pmed you man


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Kongo got mounted like 7 times. He really needs to work on his ground game.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Cain Velasquez == 'Younger/Stronger/Faster ' Randy Couture :thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Kongo is an idiot. If he didn't try to wrestle with Cain he could have won this fight. Idiot.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Kongo is an idiot. If he didn't try to wrestle with Cain he could have won this fight. Idiot.


Easier said than done Freelancer. He dropped him 3 times and Cain kept coming forward.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

attention said:


> Cain Velasquez == 'Younger/Stronger/Faster ' Randy Couture :thumb02:


I'm going with Tito Ortiz. No real punching power but, annoyingly good cardio matched with great wrestling. The whole Mexican-American Pride Thing (with the flags and all) and didn't they both go to ASU?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah Kongo hit him flush with three shots, but sounded like he was pretty lost once it hit the ground. 

I smell Carwin vs Cain next. Both wrestlers, but one with super KO ability.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Easier said than done Freelancer. He dropped him 3 times and Cain kept coming forward.


I know that, I was referring to those clinches when Kong tried to take Cain down. Terrible thing to do.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

After watching UFC Countdown, you almost have to give Kongo a pass. Three weeks is not enough time to prepare, especially in preparation for a top flight guy like Velasquez. 

Wolfslair was strongly opposed, but those are the breaks. Every UFC fighter knows that if you turn down a fight Dana proposes, you put your livelihood on the line. No one wants to disappoint the boss.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cain has an amazing chin, that's for sure, but any of the top heavyweights with even a hint of what to do on the ground will stop him. A solid win, but he's got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cain Velazquez Joins the Ranks of Heath Herring and Carmelo Marrero*

What's to say about this guy. I realize I am dousing him in hata-rade but this was a vintage Kongo loss reminiscent of a vintage Lesnar win. I agree with Joe Rogan (as I do most of the time), this win opened my eyes to what I see as a lack of power and his chin was not impressive if he wants to be the champ one day he has at least two monsters in front of him that can't be beat in this fashion. 

Carwin will KO Velazquez 
Lesnar will ride him like a Brown Pride Pony

I suppose the best argument against this is that he did what he needed to do to get the win against Kongo and he will do what he needs to against his next opponent but that is too speculative for my tastes.
Anyone care to agree/disagree?


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

I knew Cain could take this by using his wrestling skills. Kongo has zero ground game but showed some great heart.

He really should of tried to break away from him and strike rather than going for the take down. He had a good chance of knocking him out.

I see Cawrin knocking Cain out in the 1st though!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

While his chin did seem weak....he did manage to also take those punches, survive, and dominate on the ground. 

So if you don't completely knock this guy unconscious, he's still there and he showed he can maintain his composure, even when rocked.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought his chin was pretty good... and Carwin is not the striker Kongo is. He might have more power, but Kongo is more tehcnical.. from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Lack of chin? Kongo landed hard flush shots and Cain kept coming albeit a bit rocke. Fact is he kept up the pressure and TOOLED Kongo throughout the fight.

How can you question his power this is the first time he has gone the distance? He just focused heavily on the area of the fight he had the advantage in.

Kongo is one of the best strikers in the division and is a built up powerhouse. Clean shots like that would rock pretty much anyone.

Also ive yet to see anyone in the HW division with wrestling as dominant as Cains.

Couture was able to control Lesnar hear and there stuff a few shots and even get a takedown. Cain is much bigger and far more relentless with his wrestling and could probably put Brock on his ass several times thoguh Brock certainly is no slouch.

Sorry man i just gotta disagree lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Lack of chin? Kongo landed hard flush shots and Cain kept coming albeit a bit rocke. Fact is he kept up the pressure and TOOLED Kongo throughout the fight.
> 
> How can you question his power this is the first time he has gone the distance? He just focused heavily on the area of the fight he had the advantage in.
> 
> ...


Yup, exactly what I mean.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

kongo disapointed me so much in this fight. he rocked cain within the first minute then is promptly taken down and beaten on for the rest of the round. 

now going to the corner he should be thinking "AVOID the ground and ko him standing" round 2 starts, he rocks cain again and like an idiot tries taking him down and cain beats him for the rest of the round again.

third round, kongo actually presses forward clinches and attempts a takedown.. my blood was boiling by this point. i can't imagine how fuming his trainers would have been. all he had to do was pull away whilst in the clinch and unload with straight punches, and only go in for the kill after cain goes down.

kongo's takedown defence has been his one glaring weakness since he came to ufc. you'd think by now he'd have improved but he still has no ground game, heck he doesn't even know how to get underhooks.

also, i think the mirgilota should have stopped it in the third round. kongo was taking a beating in the mount and took way too much damage. when the fight ended you could clearly see how hurt he was, he looked rocked big time.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

looney liam said:


> kongo disapointed me so much in this fight. he rocked cain within the first minute then is promptly taken down and beaten on for the rest of the round.
> 
> now going to the corner he should be thinking "AVOID the ground and ko him standing" round 2 starts, he rocks cain again and like an idiot tries taking him down and cain beats him for the rest of the round again.
> 
> ...


Kongo has improved his ground game, especially his TDDs. But Cain is too good of a wrestler, and Kongo is too stupid to follow a good gameplan.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Shoegazer said:


> Cain has an amazing chin, that's for sure, but any of the top heavyweights with even a hint of what to do on the ground will stop him. A solid win, but he's got a lot of work to do.


Agreed, crazy chin... but coming in straight, not a good idea.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So what if Kongo rocked him with a few punches.. For me that makes it an even better performance for Cain. Dominante performace.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im curious if cain is as good as he looked or if kongo is really as terrible on the ground as he looks. Im guessing its a combination of the two.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Good win for Cain but I don't see him lasting a round against Carwin or Lesnar.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Kongo has improved his ground game, especially his TDDs. But Cain is too good of a wrestler, and Kongo is too stupid to follow a good gameplan.


i dunno man, cains takedowns reminded my about kongos terrible takedown defence in the assuerio silva fight. as soon as someone puts their arms around kongos waist he just doesn't know what to do, or reacts too slow and gets taken down.i give him credit for escaping the mounts and rear naked choke attempt in the earlier rounds though. 

it may just be down to the fact that cain is such a good grappler and it'd take a long time to improve to defend well against it. but willingly clinching someone like cain when your weak on the ground is simply retarded.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

looney liam said:


> i dunno man, cains takedowns reminded my about kongos terrible takedown defence in the assuerio silva fight. as soon as someone puts their arms around kongos waist he just doesn't know what to do, or reacts too slow and gets taken down.i give him credit for escaping the mounts and rear naked choke attempt in the earlier rounds though.
> 
> it may just be down to the fact that cain is such a good grappler and it'd take a long time to improve to defend well against it. but *willingly clinching someone like cain when your weak on the ground is simply retarded.*


The main reason why Kongo lost this fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

looney liam said:


> kongo disapointed me so much in this fight. he rocked cain within the first minute then is promptly taken down and beaten on for the rest of the round.
> 
> now going to the corner he should be thinking "AVOID the ground and ko him standing" round 2 starts, he rocks cain again and like an idiot tries taking him down and cain beats him for the rest of the round again.
> 
> ...


I was yelling at the screen and going "Kongo, you idiot! What the hell are you doing closing & clinching with him!" It didn't work the first time, it failed again the 2nd time, it sure as hell ain't gonna work the 3rd time. I swear, the guy's learning curve is like a flat line or something. All he had to do was sidestep & circle away from the fence while keeping the distance and hitting Cain with more strikes, but every time he backs himself right into the fence or walks straight into Cain and gets taken down and beaten. That was the worst gameplan I've seen, it's like watching Sherk try to box people instead of using his wrestling to take'em down and beat on them.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to give Cain a ton of credit, but it's really hard when you watch Kongo constantly trip and fall down in this fight, it just seemed like he has no balance at all (Not just when he was being controlled). He rocked Cain quite a few times in this fight, and against a killer like Dos Santos, I think he might lose. Good win for him though, lots of footage of him fighting now.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Cain's chin did not look good in this fight. Basically every shot that Kongo landed rocked him bad. Imagine what a heavy hitter or even that has some TDD would do to him?


His striking did look good either. I know he really didn't try to strike with Kongo but he didn't land anything on the feet and was tagged a lot when they were standing.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I want to give Cain a ton of credit, but it's really hard when you watch Kongo constantly trip and fall down in this fight, it just seemed like he has no balance at all (Not just when he was being controlled). He rocked Cain quite a few times in this fight, and against a killer like Dos Santos, I think he might lose. Good win for him though, lots of footage of him fighting now.


Maybe he's top heavy; he certainly looks it. I think he needs to focus more on technique and less on weight training.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Cain's chin did not look good in this fight. Basically every shot that Kongo landed rocked him bad. Imagine what a heavy hitter or even that has some TDD would do to him?


Uh, every shot that Kongo landed had KO written all over it... the fact is, Cain was still able to recover and WIN.

and Kongo IS a heaver hitter with TDD defense, he kept Al Turk (wrestler) on his feet... he just wasnt good enuf to hold back Cain.



Charles Lee Ray said:


> His striking did look good either. I know he really didn't try to strike with Kongo but he didn't land anything on the feet and was tagged a lot when they were standing.


He wasnt trying to win the stand up game... he wanted to take the striker down. 

He did land his own shots:



















But clearly Kongo was gonna win the stand up if they stayed there.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Attention you gif whore! xD haha.

Kongo looked terrible on the ground as usual. A strong wrestler will own him every time it seems, he just could not get any control back! Props to not being finished though, he took alot of blows.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Attention you gif whore! xD haha.


Im a gif slut... cant help myself.

If I dont post a pic, we will prolly go back and forth sayin... he did too throw something... no he didnt... yeah, he did... 



KryOnicle said:


> Kongo looked terrible on the ground as usual. A strong wrestler will own him every time it seems, he just could not get any control back! Props to not being finished though, he took alot of blows.


Tru dat.

He also gave some really good elbows... both legal & illegal shots to the base of the skull


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The back of the head shots Cain was throwing were baaad. Heard the corner shouting to the ref as well (Miragliotta wasn't it? No surprises...) but to my knowledge he didn't even give one single warning. 

Wandis backwards elbows while being punched in the face > every other elbow thrown in MMA though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Poor Cheick now he's back to square 1. Prolly Cain vs Carwin next.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn that fight sucked ass! It basically had 30 whole seconds of entertainment for people who don't jack off to college wrestling. I liked Velasquez going into this fight but his inability or indifference to find a finish was quite alarming. 
It's MMA, not greco + punching. 
Lesnar would own Velasquez.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Damn that fight sucked ass! It basically had 30 whole seconds of entertainment for people who don't jack off to college wrestling. I liked Velasquez going into this fight but his inability or indifference to find a finish was quite alarming.
> It's MMA, not greco + punching.
> Lesnar would own Velasquez.


 Ditto. I didn't
think Cain would win that convincingly but it was boring IMO. Don't blame him for putting Kongo on his back though..his lack of finishing power/submission skills was awful.A stronger wrestler with KO power(lesnar) will pwn Cain


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

RushFan said:


> Damn that fight sucked ass! It basically had 30 whole seconds of entertainment for people who don't jack off to college wrestling. I liked Velasquez going into this fight but his inability or indifference to find a finish was quite alarming.
> It's MMA, not greco + punching.
> Lesnar would own Velasquez.


You mean like how Lesnar pwnd Mir?










or like how Lesnar was able to finish Herring right? 

This fight was a testament to Kongo's ability to survive, as opposed to Cains inability to finish. 

When a guy is turtled up, there is only so much you can do.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

I dont think Cains BJJ skills are anywhere near Mirs. This fight kind of reminded me of Lesnar/herring with a few more punches thrown


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

mwhite18 said:


> I dont think Cains BJJ skills are anywhere near Mirs. This fight kind of reminded me of Lesnar/herring with a few more punches thrown


How is it that Lesnar's name should even get mentioned in this thread? 

Cain doesnt have the cult following of Lesnar, so he wont be seeing any big fights anytime soon... which is fine by me.

I dont think that Cain is ready to start swimming in the deep end of the HW division yet... he's got alot to learn still, which he openly admits.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

mwhite18 said:


> Ditto. I didn't
> think Cain would win that convincingly but it was boring IMO. Don't blame him for putting Kongo on his back though..his lack of finishing power/submission skills was awful.A stronger wrestler with KO power(lesnar) will pwn Cain


IMHO, if Lesnar met Cain... it would be more of the 'jackoff wrestling' than a 'stand up brawl'.

Seriously, if people can't stand the ground game of MMA, why even watch any MMA bouts? better to watch kickboxing or boxing :confused02:


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

attention said:


> How is it that Lesnar's name should even get mentioned in this thread?
> 
> Cain doesnt have the cult following of Lesnar, so he wont be seeing any big fights anytime soon... which is fine by me.
> 
> I dont think that Cain is ready to start swimming in the deep end of the HW division yet... he's got alot to learn still, which he openly admits.


I didnt initially bring up Lesnars name..not even a fan in the slighest. Fighting Kongo is the deep end of the division IMO considering who's all there. Before this fight they were hyping the winner to be next in line for a shot or right there. I mean who else is left besides Carwin? I personally dont want to see a final four every 6 months between Nog, Couture, Lesnar, and Mir.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

mwhite18 said:


> I didnt initially bring up Lesnars name..not even a fan in the slighest. Fighting Kongo is the deep end of the division IMO considering who's all there. Before this fight they were hyping the winner to be next in line for a shot or right there. I mean who else is left besides Carwin? I personally dont want to see a final four every 6 months between Nog, Couture, Lesnar, and Mir.


Yeah, my bad... wrong quote.

I dont care for Brock... RushFan bitches about 'wrestling' and ironically he mentions Brock :confused02:

Tru, Kongo is somewhat in the deep end... a win here would have solidified that statement... but clearly, there are still holes in his mma game that need filling.

Gonzaga would be a tough match up.... same with Junior dos Santos.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

attention said:


> Yeah, my bad... wrong quote.
> 
> I dont care for Brock... RushFan bitches about 'wrestling' and ironically he mentions Brock :confused02:
> 
> ...


Does Carwin have an opponent in future? I think cain/carwin would be a nice co-main at the shogun/machida UFC (104?). Something tells me dana might want to keep his two undefeated prospects away from eachother though for a little while.
I bet Mirko threw a wrench in some of danas possible ideas lol


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Kongo was proved to be a joke. Sure he can beat cans and people with a weaker ground game then he but so what? Cain, a relative newcomer, smoked him. Big time. I mean he ate a couple of shots but still, proved his chin worthy and went on to manhandle Kongo. Both fighters have more to enhance, especially Kongo.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

people are talking Carwin, Carwin, Carwin.....


NO


Give Cain either Junior Dos Santos, Tim Hague or Mike Ciesnolevicz


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Both fighters were unimpressive. 

Kongo proves again his ground game is near non-existant. 

Cain showed he isn't anywhere close to being a threat to the HW division.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

got submission?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> people are talking Carwin, Carwin, Carwin.....
> 
> 
> NO
> ...


I aree he isnt ready for Carwin yet. Cain needs atleast one more tune up fight before he jupms in with that behemoth of a man.

Cain is going to be FANTASTIC but lets take it one step at a time. If he destroys his net opponent sure throw him in with Carwin but not until then please.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

lol I love how Kongo's nut shots graduated to elbow spikes to the back of the head. AND THE REFS STILL DONT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!? They were blatant and constant throughout the fight and i was honestly getting upset that the ref was not saying aything.

Pretty terrible night for reffing all around i you ask me but meh atleast there was no early stoppages.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

^ I agree, there were to many illegal strikes for the ref to not do anything. I think Cain would get owned by someone like Carwin or even Lesnar, he did look quite good on the floor but kongo is a bit Huston Alexanderish on the mat.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big disappointment. Had multiple opportunities to finish off, but got over zealous. Just not an intelligent fighter. You can hear his trainers yelling "stand up, get out of the clinch, etc."


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I think some of you guys are giving Carwin a little too much credit. I think he's really good, but he was getting it handed to him in the Gozaga fight until he caught him in the exchange. I see Cain beating him straight up.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight showed me a couple of things about Cain. 1 Hes in great condition and his cardio is off the chart. 2 He can take a punch and has good recovery.3 Hes still pretty raw and needs to learn some finishing holds like a rear naked choke(he had his back 40% of the time and Congo wasnt even protecting his neck, it would have been an easy finish to submit Congo if Cain had any sub ability.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Both guys were exposed. Kongo has no tdd and no ground game and cain has no submission ability and a bad standup. This looked like a 1994 fight were no one was a complete fighter. I hink cain will lose to anyone with tdd and decent striking. Even Herring could have beaten him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Velasquez has got rubbish boxing defence, but an incredible chin which pretty much saved his bacon. If he tightens up his defence, we may never see his chin get hammered this many times again. Scary.

To say he has a bad chin is plan nonsense. If he crumpled to the ground and the ref started waving his arms around, that's a bad chin. To take two straight bombs from Kongo and wobble for a second before slamming him to the canvas, thats a monster chin. Almost Fedor like, to wobble like that before destroying your opponent.

I can really see the similarities between Cain and Lesnar. Both powerful but inexperienced in the extreme. Only big difference is I now know the quality of Cains chin, but Lesnars is still relatively unknown.

I'm sure Kongo wanted to keep the fight standing but how much choice did he really have? Psycologicaly, landing those blows early on and then getting taken down within moments must have demoralized him.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Chin didn't seem all that great, those shots werent even Kongo's best. If Cheick had and tdd or the ability to get back up Cain was going night night.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just don't understand. Do you really believe any other HW could take those flush punches and react any better than Cain did? Honestly? A wobble is the best you can hope for. No man on earth would have not at least wobbled.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> Im a gif slut... cant help myself.
> 
> If I dont post a pic, we will prolly go back and forth sayin... he did too throw something... no he didnt... yeah, he did...
> Keep it up Attention, we need those, they eliminate the bullshit most the time, thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> got submission?


lol... 

Also see: 

got take down defense? 


:thumb02:


----------



## Louis BCFC1875 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ashame Kongo lost in this fight, i wanted to see him win. Velasquez is aggressive on the ground and has some lethal takedowns, wore Kongo right down, but when Kongo was standing, he looked dangerous, managed to rock Velasquez atleast time. Oh well, nothing to be ashamed of, it was a great fight.


----------

